# winged box



## paulfinlay (Jun 19, 2010)

I have just turned my first winged box made from spalted beech , i turned a few but wased happy with them. pic will come later on


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

After you post it could you give a description of how you accomplish this design. I have seen a couple lately and am intrigued.


----------

